# White soapy suds on plants?



## Othello (Jul 17, 2006)

Some plants growing near my house recently have had an odd occurence. I have noticed on two different plants on two different occasion a white soap sud like substance settled around the lowest set of leaves, any idea what this may be? Thanks!


----------



## Hick (Jul 17, 2006)

"There are 23,000 species of spittle bugs, but you may not have ever seen one because of the unusual way that they protect themselves. They actually produce a liquid that they whip up into a mass of bubbles, and then they hide in it! This mass of bubbles is called "spittle" and is where the insect gets its name.  Most of the time the spittle bugs are completely hidden inside the spittle." 
Spittlebugs


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2006)

dayum hick, i thought ide answer this first, ur freckin smart bro!


----------



## Hick (Jul 23, 2006)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> dayum hick, i thought ide answer this first, ur freckin smart bro!



..the ability to research and find info on the www, DOES NOT make me "smart" 
but thanks drifting..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 23, 2006)

Hick is being modest Your damn sharp man. I knew from the subject that it was a bug or bug eggs, but a spittle?  haha awesome.

So to help Othello out..How would one fix this "spittle" issue?


----------



## Hick (Jul 23, 2006)

I couldn't find a lot on specific treatment. Apparently, unless in large numbers, theey aren't very harmfull to most crops. 

http://pecankernel.tamu.edu/insect_update/index.html


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2006)

> High populations on nut clusters can result in nut loss



OH NO!!! NOT MY NUTS!!!!!


----------

